#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-03
<Knightlust> hmmm, someone should ban raeon
<Knightlust> !whowas raeon
<butiki> Knightlust: Error: "whowas" is not a valid command.
<Knightlust> cripes, logging was suppressed on my irssi, should've captured that guys' ip addy
<epal> 11:14  --> raeon [~turla@27.110.132.254] has joined #ubuntu-ph :D
<Knightlust> thanks epal
<Knightlust> also reconfiguring my irssi
<Terminus> Knightlust: someone should ban daw. ikaw naman pala yung may op eh. =D
<Jucato> sino kelangan i-ban?
<Knightlust> Jucato: nvm na lang
<Jucato> oo na sige na. wala ako dito
<Knightlust> dyn ip add nya, he'll just reboot his router
<Jucato> pffft
<Knightlust> hehehe
<Knightlust> thanks!
<Jucato> nick+ip ban
<Jucato> wala akong kapaguran mag ban. tamad lang ako maglinis
<Knightlust> <epal> 11:14  --> raeon [~turla@27.110.132.254] has joined #ubuntu-ph :D
<Jucato> ayan
<Knightlust> hehe, thanks much!
<Jucato> ping me if something comes up. I'll lurk for a while
<Knightlust> ayt!
<Jucato> (kasi naman, dapat nadagdagan na ops!)
<Jucato> -_-
<Jucato> while I'm in here, hi Terminus and zakame :P
<Jucato> (tago mode para hindi halata sa trolls)
<Terminus> hi Jucato =)
<Terminus> was out roaming the office. hehe
<Jucato> petiks mode? hehehe
<Terminus> if having to ban somebody continues to be an issue, sounds like it might be a job for supybot. hehe
<Terminus> hindi. run around like a headless chicken mode. XD
<Terminus> or more like, cause the engineering dept head to switch to headless chicken mode. =D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> having to ban someone isn't the issue. the issue is that we lack people who can ban. wala kaming powers ni zak mag dagdag permanently ng OP
<Jucato> kahit si dous hind rin kaya
<Jucato> not even ealden!
<Jucato> isang tao lang may kaya nun
<Jucato> hulaan nyo na lang sino :)
<Terminus> Jucato: ikaw? =D
<Terminus> it's either you or Knightlust. hehe
<Jucato> wala nga eh
<Jucato> this is the best I can do :(
<dous> jsg?
<Jucato> bingo
<Jucato> heh
<Terminus> ah... hehe
<Terminus> palagi nasa G+. XD
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> oh well
<Knightlust> yeah, butiki may be the right candidate... we should ping jm for the added functionality, and ping jsg to op butiki
<epal> eggdrop mga sir si butiki? :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> if jsg can op butiki, he can also op you. that's the problem for now :)
<Jucato> Meh.pldt -_-
<VerdeNube> :)
<Knightlust> epal: butiki's a supybot iirc
<Knightlust> brb, updated my kernel. my server needs a reboot
<VerdeNube>      
 * Craw^ mano kay shipcode
<shipcode> craw
<shipcode> nsa #rootcon din kami
<arscariosus> im now using ubuntu 11.10beta2
<shipcode> nice
<shipcode> arscariosus
<shipcode> may rotcon channel din
<shipcode> #rootcon
<shipcode> guys punta din kau dun
<arscariosus> oks sige add ko na hehe
<Craw^> epal: let's join us @ #rootcon lol
<arscariosus> i'll promote it to our school's LUG
<shipcode> hehe
<arscariosus> :D
 * arscariosus is going to sleep now
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-04
<shipcode> hello
<shipcode> nsa #rootcon kami
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> punta ka dun
<shipcode> bat ka umalis greencloud
<shipcode> LoL
<Antrax2000> i think that's what linux users lack in this 'software freedom' thing: decency
<Antrax2000> because everything is free, people can do or say whatever they want, no limitations
<Antrax2000> after all, we're not paying - so we don't expect people to be real nice with each other, even in their choice of words
<Antrax2000> facts of life, what a shame!
<epal> Kk
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-05
<arscariosus> whois clavicul4
<Antrax2000> wow, dami tao!
<pusakat> good evening, folks.
<Terminus-> evening pusakat.
<arscariosus> mga sir, magkano magtake ng LPIC - 1 ?
<GreenCloud> :D
 * bobjabba mano kay Antrax2000 
 * bobjabba mano kay GreenCloud 
<GreenCloud> tumanda n naman ako! lol
<bobjabba> lol brb movie time
<GreenCloud> ano movie mo jan sir?
 * bobjabba mano kay Antrax2000 
 * bobjabba mano kay shipcode 
<shipcode> LoL
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-06
<epal> yo yo yo :D
<bobJabba> hmm
<GreenCloud> :D
<bobJabba> papa!
<GreenCloud> RIP Sir Steve Jobs 1955-2011
<bobJabba> yeah
<bobJabba> welcome scr3w 
<scr3w> sup
<bobJabba> hnlabow
<GreenCloud> :D
<bobJabba> lol
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-07
<bobjabba> Newbie question: Pwede ba for Android app development ang Code::Blocks?
<Jucato> I don't think so. at least not for the Java parts. ung NDK (native development kit) baka pwede
<bobjabba> ok, thanks Jucato
<Terminus> it's an editor/has an editor so i imagine it should work fine. =)
<Jucato> if that's all you need, sure
<Jucato> but, in this case, even notepad might do
<Jucato> C++ IDE ang Code::Blocks eh. so not sure if syntax highlighting, folding, etc. will also work
<Jucato> not to mention the XML stuff you need
<bobjabba> maganda nga may syntax highlighting
<bobjabba> but then I can stick with gedit
<Jucato> for java, autocompletion might also be essential
<Jucato> ayaw talaga ng Eclipse? :)
<Jucato> I mean, if you want to use an IDE for it, might as well go with the one that's directly supported
<bobjabba> OK lang sa akin to try eclipse but right now I'm looking for a lightweight IDE na hindi uubusin hdd space ng netbook ko lol
<bobjabba> siguro nga my best bet would be to use Eclipse
<Jucato> I don't think it will take up 500MB all in all :)
<bobjabba> 250+MB :D
<Jucato> < 500MB pa rin hehe
<Terminus> i like eclipse the best if i need an IDE. =)
<Jucato> I think that would include other stuff too like Java, Apache Ant, etc. etc. you'll need them for Android apps anyway
<Terminus> *sigh* i still haven't learned how to use ant.
<bobjabba> yeah, good point
<bobjabba> another newbie question: what is Ant? :D
<Terminus> ant is the build system for java, like make.
<Jucato> don't worry. I don't think you'll come across ant directly while you're beginning developing android apps. 
<Jucato> <-- beginner din
<Jucato> :D
<Terminus> <-- zero knowledge
<Terminus> i don't even root my phone. haha
<Jucato> at least alam mo ant
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> me neither. hindi kasi sakin
<Jucato> legally kay mama :)
<Jucato> I can't install a ROM on it either
<Jucato> especially since there's no ROM to install
<Terminus> i plan to root my phone only when HTC stops providing updates for it. =)
<bobjabba> ah thanks Jucato 
<Jucato> Terminus: you mean, like, tomorrow? :)
<Jucato> Galaxy Tab. no ROMs :)
<Jucato> only one update ever: froyo to gingerbread
<Terminus> Jucato: uh... i think they're still providing updates to my phone. =)
<bobjabba> Terminus: baka rooted na yan lol jk
<Jucato> OTA ba?
<Terminus> yep. OTA.
<Terminus> you mean HTC is killing OTA?
<Jucato> hindi. rare lang sakin marining na may nag uupdate OTA na major manufacturer hahah
<Jucato> o baka Samsung lang hindi ... for the Tab
<Jucato> >.<
<Terminus> haha
<Terminus> one reason why i chose HTC was because they had the best track record for OTA updates out of all the manufacturers. still slow though. =/
<Jucato> HTC didn't have a tablet back then, and not one that was easily affordable locally :P
<Terminus> besides, it still works. it's not like i use my phone for anything major.
<Jucato> if you wanted an Android tablet last year, your only bet was Galaxy Tab with SMART :D
<Terminus> i see... i don't have any plans to get a tablet. =)
<Jucato> may phone na kasi eh. tablet naman. hahah!
<Terminus> hehe
<bobjabba> lol
<Terminus> i'm fine with phone + laptop.
<Jucato> ah un lang. hindi kasi ako masyadong fan ng laptops
<Jucato> or rather, my experience with laptops have been dismal :D
<bobjabba> like how, Jucato ?
<Terminus> the macbook is the only laptop i don't have any complaints about so far.
<Terminus> what i'm really waiting for is ivy bridge. i'm itching to upgrade my PC. =D
<Jucato> bobjabba: extremely hot, poor battery life
<Jucato> then again, those weren't high-end or top of the line models
<Jucato> still, it always amazes me that some developers/programmers use laptops sometimes as their primary developing machine
<bobjabba> Jucato: netbooks ba yun?
<Terminus> Jucato: that's why i don't consider laptops less than 35k, unless i'm fine with it being disposable after 1 year.
<Jucato> nope. 14" :D
<bobjabba> brb guys, kain lang.
<Terminus> even then, my parents seem to be happy with their neo netbooks. hehe
<Jucato> Terminus: ung una kasi, ate ko bumili. Pentium 4 pa nga ata eh. this current one, sa card ni mama. "promo" ng Citibank ata
<Jucato> kaya pala nag promo, outdated units na from Dell
<Terminus> Jucato: ouch. yeah, the p4 laptops were terrible.
<Jucato> heck, 20k+ netbooks today have better performance (and lower footprints) than this 14" Dell :)
<bobjabba> lol Jucato  promo
<Terminus> outdated is fine, as long as it's quality hardware. =)
<Jucato> hm well
<Jucato> 2-3 hrs battery life :)
<Terminus> i'm guessing that's not quality hardware though. >_<
<Jucato> that's brand new
<Terminus> eh, not bad.
<Jucato> not when it goes below to 50% on boot :D
<Jucato> or something like that
<Terminus> oh... that's bad.
<Jucato> at least un nasa battery indicator
<Terminus> this work laptop i'm on right now gives me 1.5 hours battery life.
<bobjabba> oh wow that IS bad
<Jucato> at syempre yang 2-3 hours na yan, ay pag on standby lang
<bobjabba> brb na talaga lol
<Jucato> try programming/compiling while on battery. hanap ka agad outlet
<Jucato> hahah 
<Jucato> sige kain ka na
<Terminus> i'm impressed by the power management of os x though. my 6 hour battery life drops to 2.5 hours when i reboot to windows. haha
<Jucato> Terminus: 1.5 hours? meron pa bang laptop na ganun?
<Terminus> Jucato: eh, laki naman siguro yung na compile mo. hehe
<Jucato> netbooks have I think sometimes 5-7 hours
<Terminus> Jucato: stock battery, from 2 years ago.
<Jucato> magaang pa
<Jucato> ah well 2 years na rin to I think. hulugan sa credit card
<Terminus> i don't really mind this one because it's quite powerful. trade off for battery life. besides, linux is not known for good power management. =P
<Jucato> well, desktop linux I guess
<Jucato> kasi gamit sa android, ok naman di ba? :D
<Terminus> beats me. i need desktop linux. =P
<Jucato> hahaha
<Terminus> i find battery performance on my phone average at best. i miss the battery life of my old xda2. =D
<Jucato> hell, I miss the battery life of Symbian! :D
<Terminus> i'm sick of apps that don't integrate well when i use just a WM so i'm sticking with gnome.
<Terminus> i still have my nokia candybar and i get 5 days battery life out of it!
<Terminus> i never liked symbian. no matter how well the hardware improved, symbian just felt slow. XD
<Jucato> but the battery life makes sure that you'll eventually get there :)
<Jucato> mahirap kung mabagal na nga mabukas ung app, low batt pa pagkabukas :D
<Terminus> haha. good point. symbian did have good power management. i heard it was a pain to develop for it precisely because of all the stuff they had to do to optimize performance on the hardware available.
<Jucato> it was a pain to develop for because it was a pain to develop for
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> better ask loell. he's the symbian dude :D
<Terminus> haha
<Jucato> it's painful C++ daw
<Jucato> from what I've heard
<Terminus> i spend too much time looking at all kinds of stuff, i can never settle on just one particular aspect of IT. XD
<Jucato> kaya daming huminga ng malalim when Qt was ported :D
<Terminus> Qt ftw! \o/
<Jucato> hah I know the feeling :D
<Terminus> day job means i stare at pretty datacenter hardware and try to get the funds for it. sometimes i gotta code as well. then reddit and steam get in the way. lol
<Terminus> at least i rarely go to 4chan.
<Jucato> steam?
<Jucato> you look at sales all day? :)
<Terminus> no, but i have a backlog of 100 games. XD
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> I actually just installed the steam client this morning
<Jucato> it crashes
<Terminus> awww... i've only had problems with it on os x. it's been a year and they still haven't fixed the update issues. sheesh...
<Jucato> hehe pero ok naman sa side mo?
<Jucato> it's no biggie though. all the games there except Civ5 I can download directly (humble Indie bundles)
<Terminus> yep. it works fine. i'm a bit wary about buying everything on steam though. it's just the sales that are too tempting!
<Terminus> i have one game on origin. dragon age. i got the witcher direct from gog.com. =)
<Terminus> so far i've gotten the 2k games, thq, and valve complete packages plus misc games when they drop below $5.
<Jucato> yes!! tempting sales
<Jucato> kainis hindi ako umabot sa sale ng Portal 2 kahapon
<Jucato> 660 pesos na lang. with free DLC
<Terminus> awww...
<Jucato> kainis smart eh
<Jucato> walang SMART wireless center sa Trinoma. down naman ung machine nila sa Festival
<Terminus> grrr... i got rid of portal 2 to make way for DX:HR. forgot about the DLC.
<Jucato> <-- smart money gamit
<Terminus> i only started buying stuff online when my payroll account came with a credit card. XD
<Jucato> hahah super dali kasi makakuha ng Smart Money
<Jucato> at parang debit card pa
<Jucato> so sure akong controlled ko
<Terminus> yeah, sometimes it's a PITA when you can't get a credit card because of lack of credit card history.
<Terminus> when i first got a card, the bank tried to push a secured card at me. i told them i want a regular card, take it or leave it. they gave me one. XD
<Jucato> hahaah
<Terminus> grrr... why the heck am i getting a tftp transport error when moving files from the switch to the laptop?!
<Jucato> "TFTP Traffic Management brought to you by MMDA"
<Terminus> hahaha
<Terminus> oh great. winbind decided that it doesn't know my gids. again.
<Jucato> O.o
<bobjabba> Jucato: yung games discussion niyo are those games for Linux? I didn't know na pwede Steam sa Linux...? Or Windoze ang usapan niyo?
<bobjabba> wb term	
<bobjabba> terminus*
<Jucato> the steam client can run on Wine. some games can run decently on wine too. pero ung mga nabanggit namin specifically, windows lang
<Terminus> hello bobjabba =)
<Jucato> but the Humble Indie Bundle I referred to, cross platform
<Jucato> bobjabba: Term[Tab] para walang typo :)
<Terminus> have to clear my winbind cache every 1 to 2 weeks. >_<
<bobjabba> Jucato: Yeah, I did term[Tab] but masyado ako mabilis yata naks
<Jucato> hahah :)
<bobjabba> naka shell acct ako ngayon eh
<Jucato> ah ssh lag?
<bobjabba> yeah
<bobjabba> high-speed kasi ang SmartBroken
<Terminus> i got the last humble bundle but i'm not in the mood to get frozen synapse right now.
<Terminus> hehe. i refuse to get anything but a wired connection for a fixed installation.
<bobjabba> I've read about Humble Bundle via Full Circle...
<Jucato> Terminus: frozen synapse + frozen bundle
<Jucato> tapos may dinagdag pa sila the other day
<Jucato> frozenbyte pala
<bobjabba> I'm using a canopy naman but right now I' m on my netbook so wifi ng router ko ang gamit ko. mabagal parin lol
<Jucato> frozen synapse + frozenbyte bundle + (just yesterday) SpaceChem
<Terminus> Jucato: yeah, but i haven't played much of the last bundle yet.
<Jucato> I haven't played anything at all!
<Jucato> oh except crayon physics :D
<Terminus> i sort of played with steel storm and hammerfight but that was about it.
<Jucato> actually ang kulang ko lang ay ung HIB1
<Jucato> I got HIB2 through a promo in HIB3 :D
<Terminus> oh, now i remember. i got the bundle because of 'and yet it moves'
<Terminus> yeah, did the same thing. i got HIB2 from HIB3. =)
<Terminus> i got braid and machinarium before they went into bundles. XD
<Terminus> oh, and world of goo too.
<bobjabba> ayoko magbayad... LOL jk, ayoko muna
<Terminus> out of all the indie games out there, i think i still like world of goo best.
<Jucato> me too
<Jucato> until I got stuck -_-
<Terminus> bobjabba: haha. i had the same attitude before till i got a job. now that i can buy games, i don't have the time for them. >_<
<Terminus> games rarely hold my attention till the end. world of goo was successful. portal 1 and 2 as well.
<Terminus> and mass effect 1 and 2. ugh... i like bioware but i hate that they're under EA. buying games from EA somehow leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
<Jucato> hearing "EA" always makes me think of "Sports" and "Harry Potter" :)
<Terminus> i dunno. diversity is good. i don't want steam to be the only game available in town. at the same time, the origin store in .ph is more expensive than the one in .us. -_-
<Jucato> I like steam for the sales/promos :)
<Jucato> gog if the title's there
<Terminus> yeah... if i don't mind my credit card, i can end up spending quite a lot on gog.
<Jucato> otherwise I actually prefer to buy directly from the developer/studio if they offer it. or actually a boxed copy :)
 * Jucato likes seeing titles on his shelves
<Terminus> same here. as long as it's as good a deal as those i can find through other distributors.
<Jucato> sakin 2 lang disadvantage ng electronic/online copy (like Steam): ang hirap magdownload ng malaki at walang "bragging rights" na makikita sa mga shelves ko :D
<Terminus> i don't like boxed copies nowadays. all they do is give you a case with a leaflet inside it.
<Jucato> (same with ebooks btw)
<Jucato> haha un lang
<Jucato> gone are the days ...
<Terminus> i don't have much storage space so boxes are more difficult for me now. =)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> kung sabagay. ako nga rin :D
<Jucato> but I'd go out and buy some plastic bookshelf
<Jucato> hahaha
<Terminus> only reason for me to buy from data blitz now is if i can't wait for a download. buying a boxed copy inevitably seems to be more expensive than buying online. =|
<Antrax2000> greetings amigos!
<Antrax2000> buenas noches mga Kalinux!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-08
<Antrax2000> :D
 * bobjabba mano kay Antrax2000 
<Antrax2000> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-10-09
 * bobJabba mano kay Antrax2000 
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-04
<onats> tao po
<OleanDer3> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-05
<viril> hi mga papa kmsta?
<viril> d2 dax?
<viril> yuhu
<viril> hello?
<epal> hola
<viril> weh epal
<viril> akekekeke
<viril> baka meron kayo jan mga pre
<viril> 10.04 training presentation
<viril> meron gs2 magtraining e di ko lam san ako kuha training materials
<viril> tnx
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-06
<ExTinct5> :D good day everyone!
<Laibcoms> yeah, freenode tor success.  hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2012-10-07
<strong> ahemz
<strong> Terminus, ~
#ubuntu-ph 2013-10-03
<nhaz> magandang gabi po
<zakame> hi
<nhaz> hello
<zhiattags> magandang gabi!
<zhiattags> tao po!
#ubuntu-ph 2016-10-06
<Samhain13> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2016-10-07
<Samhain13> ¡hola!
<Samhain13> Guten Tag!
#ubuntu-ph 2018-10-03
<BuTiToY> good noon po
